# Post Your Model 3 RoadTrip Playlists Here!



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

All,

I'm starting this off with a playlist for those who own or will soon own a Midnight Sliver Model 3.

Enjoy on your next roadtrip!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I guess it's slightly different than the existing thread:
Do you have a first song in mind for the maiden voyage?


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

garsh said:


> I guess it's slightly different than the existing thread:
> Do you have a first song in mind for the maiden voyage?


I concur... in a big effort of flexibility... 
https://goo.gl/images/dv1Zut


----------



## Matt Mannino (Jul 2, 2018)

60's re-thread rocker and owner of Model 3 for three months offers new rock 'n roll Tesla Model 3 song with a twist... and shout! Stream free on Spotify, YouTube, Apple Music or download for 99 cents on CD Baby. I'm totally DIY songwriter in it for the fun! Search "Tesla Model 3" and "Matt Mannino".... pass on if you enjoy! Link to Spotify: 



...


----------



## Matt Mannino (Jul 2, 2018)

'60 Rock song about Tesla Model 3 experience - enjoying the ride! Please share if you like - also on Spotify!


----------

